# How do I teach my dog to bare teeth?



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

*Title*


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

schutzhund.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I taught Lisl by pushing up her lips while saying "Smile Pretty". I just kept doing that, but I had to correct her wanting to bite as she raised her lips.

Seems she thinks one action follows the other. I ended up teaching her two things. Smile, and no bites. Not an aggressive bite, but more of a firm grab.

She's not 100% there yet. She will more likely follow the command when I'm close. If Im across the room she might not do it so I don't give the command if I don't feel like getting up to enforce it.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Michael i tried your technique and it didn't work on my dog.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It might take longer than 30 hours for her to learn.


----------

